# The Pet Rock vs Cabbage Patch Kid?



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 23, 2017)

Yup, we lived through all of them. Fads.  And plenty of them. Pet Rocks, Cabbage Patch Kids,  Hula Hoops, etc. Do you remember all the stuff we "just had" to have?
Mine was Rubik's Cube. No, never did figure it out.
A Davy Crockett hat.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 23, 2017)

*I was an adult when Cabbage Patch Kids came out, but I had one.  LOL. My brother used to work for TYCO, the company that made them. He was an engineer there.  He gave me one for my birthday the year they first came out.
Kept all my pet rocks outside.  They were outdoor rocks.  Had a Rubiks cube.  Got mad at it, took off all the stickers and threw it out.
*


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 23, 2017)

I never liked the cabbage patch dolls so never bought any for anyone. I di have a Davy Crocket hat myself in the Uk though many years ago and I did have a Rubicks cube,, and yes I could do it, I am not sure how it was sort of mechanical. My husband could do it in seconds though while I took quite a while. I have a lovely old picture of my mother taken about 2 weeks before she died trying to do one too. bless her.

I never had a Barbie doll either, I guess age wise I just missed out on those.

Do you remember those toys that clicked on string, 2 hard round balls that clacked together, we found one a few weeks ago in a pile of junk and tried to do it. I think I was more bold in my younger years. I still have a pet rock outside.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 23, 2017)

When I was a kid I just had to have a Duncan yo-yo also a hula hoop but it had to be an Art Linkletter hoop. It had his name on it. A slinky was another favorite. My daughter wanted a Cabbage Patch Doll. They were in such demand that we went to a certain store that advertised that on a particular day they would have a limited supply. I remember almost being crushed trying to get one. It was impossible to even choose one. They were flying off the shelves at record speed and at a record price as I remember. The photo is of my daughter,far left,with her playmates and all their Cabbage Patch dolls. Taken about 1985.


----------



## RubyK (Jan 23, 2017)

That picture is darling, Ruth. 

My daughter had two cabbage patch dolls and loved them.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 23, 2017)

Too old for Cabbage Patch and Pet Rock, but received a Rock in my 30's as a joke gift!    Still have it, outdoors.  Did have a Hoola Hoop and Slinky.  I got pretty good with the Hoop.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 23, 2017)

For me it was the little inexpensive things.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jan 23, 2017)

My half sister, who is 25 years younger than I, wanted a Cabbage Patch Kid. They were going for $200+ in the newspaper, and my dad was frantic to get one. He paid a lot of money for that doll.


----------



## jujube (Jan 23, 2017)

I remember going on The Great Furby Hunt one Christmas because my granddaughter was going to DIE, ABSOLUTELY DIE if she didn't get one.  Never again. Never.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 23, 2017)

Our niece who is an excellent seamstress made us a cabbage patch _mermaid_ that is still sitting on our TV cabinet.


----------



## Dennis K (Jan 23, 2017)

The game today is to predict what will be the hot fad for Christmas, buy several at regular price well ahead of Christmas, and then sell them on EBay for 4 to 5 times the original price as Christmas approaches and the stores have run out of them.  I do not do this, but know some who do. And what if they cannot sell? When you buy them have the receipt marked as a Christmas present, which allows you to return them after Christmas.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 23, 2017)

For me it was a kaleidoscope, slinky and silly putty.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 24, 2017)

Both my kids had 2 Cabbage Patch dolls, still have them here at the house.   Was on a road trip with my sister and came across a cabbage Patch hospital(in Georgia, I think), creepy.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 24, 2017)

To all who wanted Cabbage Patch Kids. At midnight , they were going on sale at Zayres (a defunct store).  That was a big deal. You couldn't get the dolls at any price. A nurse, who worked the 12 AM-8AM shift called in  "sick". So at that time, hundreds of grabbing customers rushed the manager, who had the dolls. He got terrified and began throwing the dolls out. My friend, the "sick" nurse, jumped way on up and grabbed a doll. A local TV news team caught her on tape. It was on the news. CNN picked it up. CNN, at that time, was like a half hour news show that they just repeated all day long. Xmas is a slow news time, so for about a week, every half hour; she lead off the CNN's news.  She was the but of jokes.- Best NBA player, etc. It was hard facing management with her "sick" day.
Some of the  Sunday political critics also got on board, saying how materialistic we were, and of course ,showing her grabbing the doll.


----------

